# RPGA GMs Wanted



## GoblinGirl (Apr 17, 2005)

Lost Goblin Games in north Raleigh has scheduled Tuesdays as RPGA Night! We have a couple of GMs to run a table of Living Grayhawk each week for a month or two, but we expect a lot of interest in the Mark of Heros campaign-- anyone out there want to run it?? Let us know and we'll get the retailer kits and get rolling starting May 3rd. Email me or call or come by the store- thanks!!

Robin @ The Goblin


----------



## GoblinGirl (May 12, 2005)

*Correction...*

We do have some LIving Greyhawk on Tuesdays, but also Mark of Heros on some Thursdays and both D&D and Star Wars on Saturdays! Email me if you want to play or if you want to GM-- thanks!


----------

